# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما بخير

## احمد ابو انس

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما بخير .
ما صحة هذا الحديث بهذا اللفظ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

حديث حسن
قال الحافظ: أخرجه أصحاب السنن وصححه الترمذي وابن حبان والحاكم من طريق سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال: فذكره" 
وأخرجه سعيد بن منصور (522) عن عبد العزيز بن محمد الدَّرَاوَرْدي أني سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة أنّ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان إذا رفأ إنسانا فقال "بارك الله لك، وبارك عليك، وجمع بينكما بخير".
وأخرجه أحمد (2/ 381) عن سعيد بن منصور به.
وأخرجه أحمد (2/ 381) والدارمي (2180) وأبو داود (2130) وابن ماجه (1905) والترمذي (1091) والنسائي في "اليوم والليلة" (259) وأبو يعلى في "معجمه" (325) وابن حبان (4052) وفي "الثقات" (9/ 227) والطبراني في "الدعاء" (938) وابن السني (604) والخطابي في "الغريب" (1/ 294 - 295 و295) والحاكم (2/ 183) والبيهقي (7/ 148) وفي "الدعوات" (495) من طرق عن الدراوردي به.
قال الترمذي: حديث حسن صحيح"
وقال الحاكم: صحيح على شرط مسلم"

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا
هل ثبت هذا  اللفظ ، بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا
> هل ثبت هذا  اللفظ ، بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما.


ما وقفت عليه بالإفراد وليس بالتثنية

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> ما وقفت عليه بالإفراد وليس بالتثنية


للفائدة فقط :
أجاز الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ رحمه الله التثنية وغيرها من الألفاظ المناسبة.

في فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ رحمه الله :
كيف يدعو العاقد إذا كان هو الزوج أو الولي؟
قوله : ويسن أن يقول العاقد
ثم - والله أعلم - لو كان العاقد هو الزوج أو الولي يدعو بذلك لكن بالضمائر المناسبة لهما . بارك الله لنا ، وجمع بيننا في خير . وإن كان الولي فيقول بارك الله لكما ، مخاطباً الزوج وزوجته ، أو بارك الله لك ولنا فإنه النائب للمعقود عليها .

----------

